# Trip Report : Grutas de Cacahuamilpa



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

We took a trip there this past Saturday. Very impressive. I didn't count the chambers but my wife said there are 20 you get to walk through on your 2 km trek in. Admission (with INAPAM) was 35 pesos each. Well worth it. Guided tour in - you walk out by yourself. We went in the first group in (10 AM). They really should limit the size of the groups - we had perhaps 150 people (of all ages, physical ability etc). The guide meant well even if he used the word jovenes at least 50 times and kind of sang his spiel like a church cantor. I took photos but they didn't turn out nearly as well as those available via Google.

The thing that struck me was the shear size of the place. As a kid I visited the Mammoth caverns with my parents. This seemed a lot larger. It also was nice that there wasn't a single bit of graffiti !

If you go; don't worry about it being cold inside (it isn't). Bring some sort of insect repellent - the mosquitoes are very aggressive and plentiful (especially to those of us in shorts). Bring a flashlight for your way out. 

Along the route we passed a MASSIVE prison complex in Michapa. It looked very new and it was BIG. Once we happened to drive by the Krome detention center in Miami (where they kept Noriega) on a trip to an Everglades nature center. I think the place in Morelos is much larger.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

We didn't go in because were told it was hot and humid inside and we had a date in Taxco. Kids I was with didn't have any money to pay entrance


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

sparks said:


> We didn't go in because were told it was hot and humid inside and we had a date in Taxco. Kids I was with didn't have any money to pay entrance


Sorry it didn't work for you. Not that hot and not that humid - but perhaps it depends on time of year. We saw a few private tours going in before 10AM - perhaps you could have negotiated one of those - whatever.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I visited the Grutas de Cacahuamilpa twice, in the '90s. I enjoyed it both times. 
It's worth the steep descent outside, and the climb back up, to the Dos Bocas, where the underground Ríos Chontalcoatlán and San Jerónimo emerge then merge, after passing under the mountain. They are perhaps the largest cave entrances I have ever seen.


----------

